# Anyone know of a MHF or MyFerryLink Discount Code Please?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Just wondering!?

Have managed to get a return down to £80 (£23.75 out!).

TM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No, but theres a 5% discount on P&O rossings in the subscribers' discounts' forum if that's any use?

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*myferrylink thanks*

Thanks Pete,

Seems even the clubs can't beet £80 return for a 8.4m motorhome or £60 for a standard car return.

Would have booked Eurotunnel (Tesco)/Zebrugge-Hull but too late as my Brother who will be in Paris has been phaphing about.

TM


----------

